# Does anyone have these?



## Outcastgsx (Nov 15, 2010)

Tropheops sp. Red Top "chilumba"... I came across a pic and found there colors to be red purple almost like some Haps. They have to be the most colorful tropheops I have seen. Any info or more pics would be appriciated. Also I have been searching for liwino reef m.chilumbas you know the one with the yellow gill. Can anyone give me some info on there aggresive nature and a little personal info on them and where could I get them, trust me I have tried all over the net to find them. Thanks


----------



## Outcastgsx (Nov 15, 2010)

So no one here has had a M.BB Zebra Chilumba? Heard they can be nasty, but they are so beautiful. Any info?


----------



## Rhinox (Sep 10, 2009)

I looked into them at one point, due to their appearance in the profile pics here. They are supposedly extremely nasty. This is the warning in the profile here: "This is not a community cichlid due to its extreme aggressiveness." Because of this, I assume they're like auratus or worse, and because there isn't a lot of information about them, I would like to try them alone in a 6' tank with 1 male and a bunch of females to see how they do and learn about them.

When I googled them, I didn't find a lot of information, but I saw some pics of some of the fish that didn't look as nice as the profile here. Because of that, I assumed the profile pics weren't typical of their appearance and convinced myself I didn't need to try them.

Googling now, I come across a few different pics:

http://www.african-cichlid.com/TropheopsT600.jpg[img]

[img]http://www.ciklid.org/artregister/image_art.php?image=T_sp_chilumba02-Daniel_Harelind.jpg



















The first I think is the same pic from this site, although some of the pics in the profiles are no longer working.

The second and 3 pics are pretty stunning and come from sites overseas.

The 4th is not very attractive to me, and may or may not be representive of a typical specimen of the species.

I did a little searching just now, and I can't find anybody selling these guys, but tbh I didn't look THAT hard. I'd look a littler harder if I was wanting to try them.

If you find out more about them, please post it here. They are a beautiful fish, but I'm too worried about the claims of aggression and lack of information to track some down.


----------



## Trench (Jan 4, 2011)

*** also read there nasty little dudes but i prefur aggersive fish , the pic i seen blew me away wouldnt mind tring them out either

http://www.ciklid.org/artregister/image_art.php?image=T_sp_chilumba02-Daniel_Harelind.jpg

opcorn:


----------



## Outcastgsx (Nov 15, 2010)

Wow man great info Rhinox! I will for sure own that trophe.. some day. Will really look into them. As far as the chilumba goes that would be a great idea with a breeding colony. They get pretty big from what I understand. But that trophe is bas ass IMOP. Keep the info coming guys!


----------



## Outcastgsx (Nov 15, 2010)

Trench link are no worky.. So cal Making a come back!!! Rhinox your tank is nice, where did you purchase that sand?


----------



## esparzar1 (Jun 14, 2009)

I too tried to research any of the Tropheops because it seemed like a lot of them were very attractive with various colors. I didn't research the Red Top "chilumba" but the pictures look amazing! I researched the red cheek and aurora.

I can speak from only *very minimal experience* about the Troph. Sp. Aurora. 
The red cheek (from what I've read) can be quite nasty but I couldn't find much info on the Aurora. So, I took the inititive a bought a little fella and introduced him to my all male tank. I've had him for about 1 month. I figured, if he is mean it was probably a good idea that I added him last to the tank.

So far, he's a big whimp  he doesn't really get picked on (gets chassed here and there) but no one male is afraid of him. He hasn't colored up at all yet (he's about 2.5 inch) which is probably due to being one of the smaller males and being introduced last. So speaking as a Aurora owner (so far) he's a peacefull fish. (Again, limited experience  )


----------



## Outcastgsx (Nov 15, 2010)

What up Esparzar1, I own a treo of Auroras back in the day and they where nasty little fish as they too where on the smaller size. But I used to hand pick the alpha males only so that could be a reason. Almost spawned but they never got a chance due to small tank 60g and too many other alpha males in the tank.  But I might pick them up again but I am trying to find more info on this new tropheops as this one is beautiful.


----------



## Outcastgsx (Nov 15, 2010)

http://malawiburada.com/popup_image.php?pID=42 Guys check this pic out. Seems like the name is Tropheops sp. Chilumba "Katale". Wow I am going to hunt these down!


----------



## cjacob316 (Dec 4, 2008)

that looks photoshopped to me

I want to own some red cheeks so bad, I keep hearing things about them being very aggressive though


----------



## Trench (Jan 4, 2011)

if that is photoshopped, have dude hit me up cause he is in the wrong buisness , i got work for him lol.


----------



## nick a (Apr 9, 2004)

> Seems like the name is Tropheops sp. Chilumba "Katale".


Katale=collection point location

It is common practice to list this for a better/more clear description of the particular fish because each collection point often has specific variations to the general pattern.

These are one of those that live up to their well earned reputations for attractiveness AND for psychotic behavior. Not one I'd suggest for a casual fish keeper with limited tank space. The only individual I know who was succssful breeding them long term kept the females in separate tanks and only paired them with males when the females were gravid. Yes...each female had to be in a separate tank because of their aggression to each other. Males could only be kept with other (preferably larger) very aggressive fish.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

I've kept Tropheops... their reputation is well deserved.


----------



## Outcastgsx (Nov 15, 2010)

Yeah I have kept checker boards aka olive tropheops and the aurora as well and both where pretty hardy fish. I really like the red cheek and now the chilumba, this mbuna has a distinctive shape and from my experience I have found them to be more of an open , mid-level tank mbuna. I will for sure have one in my collection.


----------



## StructureGuy (Jul 27, 2002)

Rhinox said:


> When I googled them, I didn't find a lot of information, but I saw some pics of some of the fish that didn't look as nice as the profile here. Because of that, I assumed the profile pics weren't typical of their appearance and convinced myself I didn't need to try them.
> 
> Googling now, I come across a few different pics:
> 
> ...


That fish in the first picture is mine. I had it years ago. And now I have a whole new colony of 10 juveniles. I purchased them from a guy at the OCA extravaganza. They all start out yellow and the males change color to what you see in the picture.

Kevin


----------



## Trench (Jan 4, 2011)

I did alot of research on these guys and it turns out there are 4 differnt type of Tropheops "chilumba" all coming from diff parts of the lake


----------



## StructureGuy (Jul 27, 2002)

Trench said:


> I did alot of research on these guys and it turns out there are 4 differnt type of Tropheops "chilumba" all coming from diff parts of the lake


The Tropheops sold in the hobby as "red top chilumba" are on page 84 of Ad Konings _Malawi Cichlids In Their Natural Habitat"_ listed as Tropheops sp. "Chilumba" Mphanga Rocks.

Kevin


----------

